# what color is this!?



## Emma 15 (Jun 15, 2019)

Quick question... What color is this? I mean he's not quite a dun....or a bay....or a chestnut. His mane is kinda grays-brownish and then his legs turn grayer in the spring and whiter in the winter.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Photos are necessary. In summer coat. Also the age of the horse. 

Duns have a clear dorsal stripe which distinguishes them from buckskins and graying-out other colors.


----------



## Emma 15 (Jun 15, 2019)

here is a photo


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

is that a prezwalski horse? if so then theyre generally duns.


----------



## 281187 (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like a Dun to me! What is he and where are you located? Because he's the most primitive looking horse that I've ever seen and those aren't exactly common. 

Maybe a Mongolian horse? -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongolian_horse


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmm, I'm trying to find some information on the result of Wild Bay + Dun. That's what this guy looks like to me, but it's not proving easy to find any examples.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If he has no dun markings then I would call him a bay with pangare.

https://colorgenetics.info/equine/gallery/modifiers/pangare


----------



## 281187 (Sep 19, 2019)

Alright, did some digging thru the OP's post history and found out that they live in Mongolia, so this horse probably is a Mongolian Horse. 

https://www.petguide.com/breeds/horse/mongolian-horse/


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks bay plus pangare. Need a picture of the back and tail to see if there is a dorsal stripe.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks bay plus pangare. Need a picture of the back and tail to see if there is a dorsal stripe.


----------



## Emma 15 (Jun 15, 2019)

ok. So I didn't mention the part that he is a Mongolian horse....we live in Mongolia...and yes we've always thought he looks a lot like a prezwalski horse. The Mongolian horses can be basically any color and we've looked and looked for ones that look like him but apparently they're pretty rare. He has no dorsal stripe also. Just was wondering what he would be called in English... the Mongolians have names for every color you can think of so...


----------



## Emma 15 (Jun 15, 2019)

PahsimeroiFuzzy said:


> Alright, did some digging thru the OP's post history and found out that they live in Mongolia, so this horse probably is a Mongolian Horse.
> 
> https://www.petguide.com/breeds/horse/mongolian-horse/


what are OP's?


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

Emma 15 said:


> what are OP's?


Original Poster


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Could he actually be a Takhi horse? Or partly? Because they of course have that coloring.


----------



## Emma 15 (Jun 15, 2019)

Avna said:


> Could he actually be a Takhi horse? Or partly? Because they of course have that coloring.


 Well I mean it is always possible but I think that they are all in a reservation somewhere far to the east of us. We don't know what herd of horses he came from and he was an orphan so we can't find out what his parents looked like.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Takhis are genetically dun with pangare. Even if he isn't a Takhi, I think that is his color too.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

@Emma 15


I kinda like the look of him!  Will you (or someone else) ride him?


----------



## Emma 15 (Jun 15, 2019)

we have been training him and I've ridden him a few times. what do you think about his....weight... or does he look healthy?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Without a dorsal or other dun factors then bay with pangare.


----------



## IamKateLyn (Sep 20, 2019)

Emma 15 said:


> Quick question... What color is this? I mean he's not quite a dun....or a bay....or a chestnut. His mane is kinda grays-brownish and then his legs turn grayer in the spring and whiter in the winter.


There are a wide variety of horse coat colors . And telling which of which is really overwhelming but it's quite fun to have our mind occupied.


----------



## dustywyatt (Aug 19, 2019)

Second bay with pangare. He's cute! I watched a doc on the wild horse race and some of the Mongolian horses have really neat coloring.


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

The tail looks exactly like a Fjord horse's tail.


----------



## Emma 15 (Jun 15, 2019)

Aquamarine said:


> The tail looks exactly like a Fjord horse's tail.


Thats funny you say that because I have noticed that there are some horses here that have manes and tails like Fjords.


----------



## angelica13 (Oct 1, 2019)

he looks pretty young so hard to tell as there coat can completly change as get older


----------

